# You ever get an inquiry that just makes you think, "Please don't book me!!!"??



## e.rose (Jul 30, 2014)

My clients thus far have been AMAZEBALLS... but I just know I'll eventually get that ONE... that ONE royal pain in the ass that makes me question why I'm even bothering to interact with other human beings...

I just got one of those inquiries.

She wanted to know about my senior modeling program, and I apologized and let her know that it was over, and that I overlooked taking down the banner on my Facebook business page.

Then she wanted to know if, since it was still up, if I could make an exception for them.

NO.

That's a huge red flag to me.

You like my work, but you want a deal... I don't wanna work with you.

So I politely responded that even if I made an exception due to the cutoff date and the banner still being up, her daughter wouldn't qualify, because I have already met the quota for her school. And then I told her to feel free to message if she had any further questions.

I am 90% sure I will never hear from her again... but 10% of me is terrified that she's going to want to schedule a pre-shoot consultation and it's going to be painful and awkward and... no.

Please don't book me. I'm not right for you. And you're not right for me. 

[And to those of you about to swing in here saying, "Work is work, is work, is work! Of COURSE I'd take them, and I'd make a BILLION exceptions for them if it meant them spending even half of what I usually charge!!!" -- I have a full-time job. Do I WANT to eventually go FT with photography? Yes. BUT... I have a full-time job... which means I get to be selective about my clientele base and how exactly I want to build my brand and my bidnezz if I so choose to.  ]

I had another client once schedule a pre-shoot consultation, and I knew from the first e-mail they weren't going to book.

I met with them anyway, but I went in with the mindset, "They're not going to book, so when they don't, don't be sad or surprised. And if they do... it's a PLEASANT surprise!" -- I wouldn't have MINDED working with them though. I just knew they wouldn't book, because I have a very particular client base and they weren't it. 

THIS one, however... this one already has me nervous, so I hope she looks at that PDF I sent her and sh*ts her pants over how "expensive" I am and moves on. (That's another great qualifier for the kind of clients I want. "You charge HOW much?!" :lmao: )


----------



## tirediron (Jul 30, 2014)

"I'm very sorry, but my schedule is booked right up for at least the next three weeks.  I might be able to meet with you in late August."

"Here are my regular retail rates; please review them, and if you're comfortable with the price-point we can meet.  I can fit you in two weeks from Tuesday."

Work is work, true, but you can never charge enough to make up for dealing with a clientzilla.  If worst does come to worst, just hand her a flat-out 'No'!


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 30, 2014)

briefly triple your prices ...
and don't forget about the small font stipulation "prices may change at any time" just to cover yourself.

lol ... just kidding


----------



## e.rose (Jul 30, 2014)

tirediron said:


> "Here are my regular retail rates; please review them, and if you're comfortable with the price-point we can meet.  I can fit you in two weeks from Tuesday."



That's BASICALLY what I told her in a nutshell, haha. 

You wanna pay me my rate and not complain about it? Fine.

Otherwise, there are 50 million photographers in the area.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 30, 2014)

e.rose said:


> Otherwise, there are 50 million photographers in the area.



So Nashville is under-served by photographers then?  At least based on normal photographers-per-capita numbers.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 30, 2014)

tirediron said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > Otherwise, there are 50 million photographers in the area.
> ...



It would seem so.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 30, 2014)

e.rose said:


> My clients thus far have been AMAZEBALLS...



Umm.. is that a good thing?




> but I just know I'll eventually get that ONE... that ONE royal pain in the ass that makes me question why I'm even bothering to interact with other human beings...



I think I divorced her once.



> Then she wanted to know if, since it was still up, if I could make an exception for them.



Why certainly maam.  As a matter of fact I recently tripled all of my prices, I found out I wasn't charging nearly enough for my amazeball pictures.  Plus, I need the money for hats.

However since you were terribly inconvenienced by the fact that I neglected to take down a banner for a special that is no longer in effect, for you I'll only double my prices.



> I am 90% sure I will never hear from her again... but 10% of me is terrified that she's going to want to schedule a pre-shoot consultation and it's going to be painful and awkward and... no.



Ok, so make out another email and pretend your writing to a fellow photographer who is your friend, explain what a royal pain in the ass this lady is and how unbelievable it is that some people are so cheap that they want to skimp on the chance to get once in a life time memories immortalized forever.

Tell your friend about how you really don't want this ladies business, how you hope you never hear from her again, and how even if you do you really don't want to work for her at all.  Then send it to say your hubbies email addy, and "accidently" cc her email.. rotfl

Bam!  Problem solved.


----------



## orljustin (Jul 31, 2014)

e.rose said:


> My clients thus far have been AMAZEBALLS... but I just know I'll eventually get that ONE... that ONE royal pain in the ass that makes me question why I'm even bothering to interact with other human beings...
> 
> I just got one of those inquiries.
> 
> ...



People like things all the time, but it's human nature to get the best deal.  Do you pay sticker price on your cars?  Of course not.  If the mere second asking about the program *you were advertising* makes you not want to interact with people, well, maybe you're better off doing landscapes and macros.  Good lord, with the title, I thought it was going to be a family of 7 nudists or something interesting.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 31, 2014)

e.rose said:


> Otherwise, there are 50 million photographers in the area.




yeah but do they load up on wine as they shoot?


----------



## e.rose (Jul 31, 2014)

orljustin said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > My clients thus far have been AMAZEBALLS... but I just know I'll eventually get that ONE... that ONE royal pain in the ass that makes me question why I'm even bothering to interact with other human beings...
> ...



Asking about the program was not what bothered me. It was after I politely told her it was expired, when she tried to suggested I need to make an exception for them, is when I got irritated.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 31, 2014)

Braineack said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > Otherwise, there are 50 million photographers in the area.
> ...



*I* don't even load up on wine when I shoot. 

I do that AFTER, friend. AFTER.


----------



## runnah (Jul 31, 2014)

No, because_* I*_ have learned how to deal with difficult people.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 31, 2014)

runnah said:


> No, because_* I*_ have learned how to deal with difficult people.


Living with you all these years must have made you an expert in that field!
















:greenpbl:


----------



## Braineack (Jul 31, 2014)

e.rose said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...




maybe that's the problem?


----------



## e.rose (Jul 31, 2014)

runnah said:


> No, because_* I*_ have learned how to deal with difficult people.





I just don't like difficult people. 

I avoid them at all costs.

Yet SOMEHOW... I like you.

I dunno how that worked out.   :hug::



Braineack said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...



Maybe it is! HAHAHAHAHA!

My shoots would get better if I was a lil' oiled up, I think.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 31, 2014)

or you can change your niche to selfies with cats...


----------



## runnah (Jul 31, 2014)

e.rose said:


> I just don't like difficult people.



The secret is to be more difficult than they are.


e.rose said:


> My shoots would get better if I was a lil' oiled up, I think.



I volunteer to apply oil as needed.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 31, 2014)

Braineack said:


> or you can change your niche to selfies with cats...



I *AM* pretty damn good at that. 



runnah said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > I just don't like difficult people.
> ...


----------



## Braineack (Jul 31, 2014)

just wait till i drape my full-sized american flag and figure out a good way to hold my 3 cats...


----------



## e.rose (Jul 31, 2014)

Braineack said:


> just wait till i drape my full-sized american flag and figure out a good way to hold my 3 cats...



Two on your shoulders, one in your arms. DUH.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Jul 31, 2014)

e.rose said:


> My clients thus far have been AMAZEBALLS... but I just know I'll eventually get that ONE... that ONE royal pain in the ass that makes me question why I'm even bothering to interact with other human beings...
> 
> I just got one of those inquiries.
> 
> ...



I dont have anything of real importance to say other than your energy level on the forum is wonderfully intoxicating.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 31, 2014)

SoulfulRecover said:


> I dont have anything of real importance to say other than your energy level on the forum is wonderfully intoxicating.



D'awwwww, thanks. :hug::


----------

